# run-parts not working anymore :/

## servermonk

last week run-parts stopped working at some point. I was using it for my mrtg stuff and noticed it stopped updating. When I run it with --test there is no output.

```
ls /etc/cron.mrtg/

cpu.sh  load.sh  ping.sh  traffic.sh
```

yet:

```
/bin/run-parts --list /etc/cron.mrtg/
```

gives me NO output.

What on earth is going on?

----------

## zeroclip

I have the exact same problem. Started right after last emerge as far as i can tell. 

```

# /bin/run-parts --list /etc/mrtg

#

```

----------

## Tobbi

After my last emerge -uD world on my server, I noticed my mrtg-graphs didn't update any longer.

Running run-parts --test /etc/cron.mrtg didn't return anything for me either.

When I downgraded with 'emerge =debianutils-1.16.7-r4', it worked again though.

----------

## Daath

Same problem here... I'm gonna try downgrading debianutils too...

----------

## servermonk

Downgrading debianutils worked for me as well.

----------

## FLYLM

I've got the same pb since upgrade debianutils-2.13.1-r1.   

 /bin/run-part doesn't work.     

Downgrading worked for me, i've masking the package "=sys-apps/debianutils-2.13.1-r1"

--- Sorry for me english ---

----------

## servermonk

I sure wish I knew WHY this was happening though. It doesn't make much sense to me. :/

----------

## junnuh

..a "me too".

Suddenly it stopped working.. :Shocked: 

----------

## amoebapr

also a me too.  I'm going to downgrade as well.

----------

## shawv

Downgrading worked for me as well-  mask in /etc/portage/package.mask and then re-emerge.

I couldn't find a bug in the gentoo bugzilla, so I opened one.  It's bug 95173.

----------

## KayJay

I've noticed it on mine too.  It appears that any script with a '.' in it will fail, as logrotate.cron also fails on mine!  Downgrading debianutils as we speak.

Initally noticed mrtg graphs failed to update

cpu.sh

mem.sh

swap.sh

traffic.sh

 :Confused: 

----------

## SpanKY

remove the '.' from the file name and it should "work" just fine

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=308911

----------

## tam

Ahhh, I just wondered why my apm scripts didn't run anymore.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kerframil

Another solution is to use the --lsbsysinit parameter, for example:

```
/bin/run-parts --lsbsysinit --list /etc/cron.mrtg/
```

The background for this rather annoying issue is covered in detail in bugs #95173 and #96730.

----------

## heutger

 *kerframil wrote:*   

> Another solution is to use the --lsbsysinit parameter, for example:
> 
> ```
> /bin/run-parts --lsbsysinit --list /etc/cron.mrtg/
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for this help, but --lsbsysinit doesn't change anything for me? I tried with and without, no difference at all?!

----------

## kerframil

 *heutger wrote:*   

> Thanks for this help, but --lsbsysinit doesn't change anything for me? I tried with and without, no difference at all?!

 

Hmm ... I apologise as I interpreted this issue incorrectly. You are quite right, that parameter will not help. Fullstops (periods) are allowed in the filename when using this parameter but unfortunately not in the way that is discussed in this thread. In LSB-compliant mode, debianutils now employs three regular expressions which indicate valid "namespaces" for scripts to be executed. The one which I had not scrutinised properly is as follows:

```
(^_?([a-z0-9_.]+-)+[a-z0-9]+$)
```

The above expression enforces a naming convention for scripts that adhere to the LSB heirarchical/reserved namespace. The use of a fullstop is quite particular then - for example this is valid:

```
gentoo.org-foo
```

whereas this is not:

```
gentoo.org-foo.sh
```

Unfortunately, the two alternate namespaces do not allow for fullstops to be used at all. For more background on this see man run-parts and the LSB blurb. I'll be updating the bug(s) about this issue soon. In the meantime, I'm afraid that you either have to continue to stick to the old series of debianutils, use an alternate run-parts implementation (such as the trivial method employed by RHEL/Fedora) or simply avoid using fullstops in the filenames for your scripts.  :Sad: 

----------

## kerframil

The problem is now resolved as of debianutils-2.14.1-r1.

----------

